# Radiator außen ?



## Apex_Predator (14. Juli 2017)

*Radiator außen ?*

Hallo !

Ich möchte meinen Radiator aus Wärme und Platzgründen außen anbringen.
Es ist meine erste Wakü und wollte deswegen sicherheitshalber mal nachfragen.
Wo A.) die Lüfter hin sollen und B.) das Konzept so in etwa passen würde ?

( Sorry für die schlechte Zeichnung  )

Meine Gehäuse ist ein Corsair 570X
https://www.pcper.com/files/imagecache/article_max_width/review/2016-11-17/DSC_0570.jpg

Wakü ist ein Alphacool 360 mit den Standard PWM Lüfter.

Die obere Glasplatte ist durch eine aus Aluminium getauscht worden mit Halterungen und verschiedenen Abstands Halteren für die Montage des Radiators und der Lüfter.
Die Graka(s) werden Luftgekühlt ( Zwei Vega XT) derzeit kommt eine GTX 970 rein. 
In Zukunft könnte es aber sein sofern möglich das ich die obere Graka auch Wasserkühle mit dem 360er Radiator. 
Wäre das möglich und Sinnvoll oder doch lieber einen zweiten Radiator dann für die Graka ?

MFG Danke


----------



## v3nom (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*

360 reicht für CPU und GPU, aber warum außen anbringen? Sollte doch vorne gut passen.


----------



## Apex_Predator (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*



v3nom schrieb:


> 360 reicht für CPU und GPU, aber warum außen anbringen? Sollte doch vorne gut passen.



Ich möchte starkes OC betreiben bei der CPU bzw hoffe den 1700x auf 4,0GHZ zu bringen.
Reicht da noch der 360er aus mit Graka ?

Außerdem ist das ganze eher ein Showcase darum möchte ich in Außen und vorne die LED Lüfter lassen.

Meine Eigentliche Frage ist ja wo ich die Lüfter hinmachen soll oben oder unten und wie viel Abstand sie zum Gehäuse haben sollen ?

MFG.


----------



## keks4 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*



Apex_Predator schrieb:


> Ich möchte starkes OC betreiben bei der CPU bzw hoffe den 1700x auf 4,0GHZ zu bringen.
> Reicht da noch der 360er aus mit Graka ?
> MFG.



Wenn es nicht leise sein soll schon. Alles eine Frage der Lautstärke 
Wenn du gewillt bist ein paar Euronen mehr zu Investieren, wie wäre es mit einem Externen MoRa? Der wird unter Garantie für alles ausreichen


----------



## Apex_Predator (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*



keks4 schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht leise sein soll schon. Alles eine Frage der Lautstärke
> Wenn du gewillt bist ein paar Euronen mehr zu Investieren, wie wäre es mit einem Externen MoRa? Der wird unter Garantie für alles ausreichen



Ja ich kann abstriche bei der Lautstärke machen spiele sowieso nur mit Kopfhörer 
Und im Idle hört man ihn sowieso nicht denke ich mal.

Die Idee mit der MoRa ist zwar nett sprengt aber mein ohnehin schon überschrittenes Budget sehr außerdem sollte ein Transport unkompliziert sein.

Ich wiederhole meine Frage.

"Meine Eigentliche Frage ist ja wo ich die Lüfter hinmachen soll oben oder unten und wie viel Abstand sie zum Gehäuse haben sollen ?"

MFG.


----------



## Malkolm (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*

Lüfter außen hat sich bewährt. Abstand soviel wie möglich, aber mindestens 15-20mm


----------



## Apex_Predator (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Lüfter außen hat sich bewährt. Abstand soviel wie möglich, aber mindestens 15-20mm



Also so wie auf dem Bild von mir ?

picload.org | pc2.png


----------



## Woodmaniac (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*

Wurde früher öfters gemacht. Es gab/gibt sogar extra blenden um den Radi dann oben zu verkleiden


----------



## Apex_Predator (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*



Woodmaniac schrieb:


> Wurde früher öfters gemacht. Es gab/gibt sogar extra blenden um den Radi dann oben zu verkleiden



Hab ich schon Marke Eigenbau 

Aber soll das so aussehen wie auf dem Bild von mir ?

MFG


----------



## Venom89 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*

Wenn es optisch ansprechend sein soll verstehe ich die Idee nicht. Das sieht doch nicht aus. Show ist dann nur das Case. 

So ein radi oben drauf gesetzt. Bzw eine von zwei Karten unter Wasser?

Deine Lüfter kannst du ja vorne belassen und der radi kommt hinter diese.

Ein 360er für CPU und graka macht auch keinen sinn. Dann hast du hohe temps + Lautstärke. Dann kannst du auch direkt mit Luft kühlen.

Sprechen wir hier eigentlich von einer Eisbaer?
Was für einen Block möchtest du dann nutzen? Eiswolf?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*

Gehe stark von aus das es sich um ein Eisbaer handelt und keine modulare WaKü verbaut werden soll.
In diesem Fall musst du noch dazu hoffen das die Schläuche lang genug sind und du diese samt dem Kühler irgendwie rein bekommst, denn die Schläuche schnell abmachen kannst du nicht, denn dann zieht der Loop Luft und du musst das ganze wieder umständlich befüllen und entlüften. Es ist nicht unmöglich, aber auch nicht einfach, da eine AIO keinen AGB hat.

EDIT: Der Eisbaer hat Schnellverschlüssen, damit kannst du zumindest den Kühler abtrennen.


----------



## Venom89 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*

Doch die Eisbaer hat einen AGB. Im Block integriert mit füllschraube. Jedoch intern befüllen ist eine Qual. Einen großen Sinn sehe ich in der Aktion trotzdem nicht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Apex_Predator (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Wenn es optisch ansprechend sein soll verstehe ich die Idee nicht. Das sieht doch nicht aus. Show ist dann nur das Case.
> 
> So ein radi oben drauf gesetzt. Bzw eine von zwei Karten unter Wasser?
> 
> ...



Ja ist der Eisbär, oke dann alle Karten unter Luft.

Das Design ist Geschmackssache mir gefällt es so es soll Auffallen. 

Das Ganze geht sich aus das Case wurde so bearbeitet und auch die Blenden sowie die Halterungen um außen zu liegen.
Die Schlauchlänge geht sich aus selbst mit 3cm Case zu Radiator Abstand.

Was ich jetzt immer noch nicht weis sollen die Lüfter oben oder unter dem Radiator sein kann ich das jetzt bitte mal erfahren  ?

MFG und Danke


----------



## Venom89 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*

Oder die Karten unter Wasser. Aber dann beide. Mit einem 360mm radi wird das natürlich nichts. Und einer kowakü auch nicht.

Der radi würde doch vorne super passen?

Test: Corsair Crystal 570X RGB - Hardware-Journal - Results from #4

Warum das Gehäuse so verschandeln?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## v3nom (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*



Apex_Predator schrieb:


> Ich möchte starkes OC betreiben bei der CPU bzw hoffe den 1700x auf 4,0GHZ zu bringen.
> Reicht da noch der 360er aus mit Graka ?



Ich habe mit einem 360er einen 5820k@4,5GHz und eine GTX 1080@2,1GHz ohne Probleme betrieben. Lüfter waren bei maximal 1000rpm.
Wenn du die LED Lüfter umbedingt sehen willst, dann nimm einen 45-60mm starken Radiator und verbau diesen intern mit Lüftern im Push/Pull.


----------



## Apex_Predator (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*

Ich weis das es möglich ist aber spätestens wenn ich beide unter Wassere will brauche ich ohne hin den Platz vorne außerdem mag ich die LED Lüfter und den Platz im Gehäuse.

Ich zeig euch dann Bilder wenn er fertig ist sieht echt gut aus da der Radiator Blenden hat der ist nicht einfach oben drauf geschustert 

Ich möchte nicht lästig sein aber kann ich bitte die Antwort auf meine Frage haben ?

MFG und Danke


----------



## Venom89 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*

Ein radi sollte wenn möglich immer frischluft bekommen. Sollte eigentlich dann selbsterklärend sein. 

Viel Spaß beim schustern 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Doch die Eisbaer hat einen AGB. Im Block integriert mit füllschraube. Jedoch intern befüllen ist eine Qual. Einen großen Sinn sehe ich in der Aktion trotzdem nicht.


Stimmt, das ist korrekt, ich meinte aber ein AGB wie bei einer modularen Wasserkühlung was das befüllen und entlüften einfacher macht.


----------



## Venom89 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*

Deswegen schrieb ich ja das dies eine Qual ist 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Apex_Predator (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*

"Ein radi sollte wenn möglich immer frischluft bekommen. Sollte eigentlich dann selbsterklärend sein"

Also oben oke haut hin !

Danke.


----------



## IICARUS (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*

Möchte dir mal eine Alternative zeigen.
Der Alphacool Eisbaer 360 kostet 139,99 € + Versandkosten.

Eine modulare Wasserkühlung kannst du auch gut und günstig bekommen.
Mit diesem Beispiel hättest du eine schöne Wasserkühlung die nicht nur Optisch was ausmacht sondern du kannst sie jederzeit noch mit mehreren Radiatioren und GPU-Kühler erweitern.
Das ganze würde dich nur 20 Euro mehr kosten.


 1 x EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy MX AMD = *42,90 €*
 2 x Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 13/10 mm - 1m = *3,90 €*
 6 x Anschluss 1/4 Zoll auf 13/10mm = *2,90 €*
 1 x MagiCool Copper Radiator III Slim - 360 mm = *39,90 €*
 1 x aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l = *7,90 €*
 1 x Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe = *39,90 €*
*Summe: 159,79 €
* (incl. Versand 3,99 €)

Verbauen kannst du sie oben darauf, aber dann brauchst du noch Lüfter dazu.
Oder du packst den Radiator in die Front und nutzt von vorne weiterhin deine Lüfter, die dann auch vorne sichtbar bleiben.
Die Luft würde dann von außen nach innen geleitet, so das du trotzdem noch mit Frischluft kühlen würdest.

EDIT, der Kühler den ich dazu getan habe soll laut Hersteller auch für AM4 passen.
Link: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-supremacy-mx-amd

Du kannst auch statt 13/10 Schlauch und Anschlüsse 16/10er nehmen.
Habe selbst 16/10er verbaut, da mir die Optik davon besser gefällt und dieser Schlauch durch die dickere Wandung in engen Biegungen nicht abknicken kann.
Mit dem 13/10er Schlauch muss man manchmal mit Knickschutzfedern arbeiten.

EDIT2 : Vorteil ist auch das du die Pumpe entkoppelt bekommst und die Pumpe im Grunde schon sehr leise ist.
Beim Eisbaer sitzt die Pumpe mit auf dem Kühler, daher wirst du hier nichts entkoppeln können und ggf. auch nicht so leise bekommen.


----------



## Apex_Predator (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Möchte dir mal eine Alternative zeigen.
> Der Alphacool Eisbaer 360 kostet 139,99 € + Versandkosten.
> 
> Eine modulare Wasserkühlung kannst du auch gut und günstig bekommen.
> ...



Danke für die Empfehlung und Zusammenstellung aber ich hab den Eisbär schon zu hause. 

MFG


----------



## IICARUS (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*

Alles klar.


----------



## Nachty (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*

Worst Case 2017  schade um das Gehäuse


----------



## keks4 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*



Nachty schrieb:


> Worst Case 2017  schade um das Gehäuse



Erstmal abwarten und dann bewerten


----------



## Apex_Predator (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*

@Nachty

ImageBanana - Kostenlos Bilder hochladen ohne Limits! - Bilderupload seit 2005

Ist noch nicht Final kommen noch paar Änderungen


----------



## keks4 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*

Okay ich nehme meinen Einwand zurück  das sieht ja mal wirklich gewöhnungsbedürftig aus...


----------



## Apex_Predator (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*



keks4 schrieb:


> Okay ich nehme meinen Einwand zurück  das sieht ja mal wirklich gewöhnungsbedürftig aus...



Ja ist nicht jedermanns Sache wollte was eigenes was nicht jeder so baut. 

Auf die Kühlleistung bin ich gespannt.


----------



## v3nom (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*

Da werden die Lüfter ziemlich sicher wieder einen spürbaren Teil an aufgewärmter Luft ansaugen.


----------



## Venom89 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*



Apex_Predator schrieb:


> Ja ist nicht jedermanns Sache wollte was eigenes was nicht jeder so baut.
> 
> Auf die Kühlleistung bin ich gespannt.


Hauptsache dir gefällt es 

Da hättest du lieber nen Custom loop gemacht. 

Die Kühlleistung wird die selbe sein.
Aber ich glaube du hast die Lüfter falsch herum. Die sollten von oben durch den Radi pusten. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Apex_Predator (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*



v3nom schrieb:


> Da werden die Lüfter ziemlich sicher wieder einen spürbaren Teil an aufgewärmter Luft ansaugen.



Wieso ?

Es heißt doch immer Außen = mehr Leistung.
Im Gehäuse sind höhere Temperaturen und heißere Luft wie innen oder irre ich mich da ?

Mfg

PS: Warum sind die Lüfter falsch ?
Übrigens die Lüfter blasen durch den Radiator und an den Seiten geht sie weg also kommt von oben immer kalte Luft.


----------



## v3nom (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*

Bei nem Gehäuse besteht der Vorteil, dass die Luft geleitet wird und an einer weiter entfernten Stelle aus dem Gehäuse gelangt -> weiter weg vom Radiator.
Steht der Radiator so "frei" kann die warme Luft sich um den Radiator verteilen und wieder angesaugt werden. 

Ist nicht schlimm, aber gibt schon einen guten messbaren Unterschied.


----------



## Woodmaniac (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*

Hmm, betrifft das dann auch die Moras?


----------



## Venom89 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*

Ok habe gedacht die Lüfter würden vom Gehäuse die Abluft ansaugen. Dann ist ja gut.
 Das mit dem frei stehenden radiator der seine eigene warme Luft ansaugt ist natürlich Quatsch.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duke711 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*



v3nom schrieb:


> Bei nem Gehäuse besteht der Vorteil, dass die Luft geleitet wird und an einer weiter entfernten Stelle aus dem Gehäuse gelangt -> weiter weg vom Radiator.
> Steht der Radiator so "frei" kann die warme Luft sich um den Radiator verteilen und wieder angesaugt werden.
> 
> Ist nicht schlimm, aber gibt schon einen guten messbaren Unterschied.



Interessante Theorie, nur steigt die warme Luft, sobald diese aus dem Wirkungsbereich des Lüfters befördert wird (und das ist der Fall)  sowie so nach oben auf. Nach Messungen haben externe Wärmetauscher immer bessere Temperaturen. Der Lüfter wird unter keinen Umständen seine eigene Abluft ansaugen, noch nicht mal einen Teil, der irgendwie seitllich dann einen Bogen machen soll um somit angesaugt werden zu können.
Schaue Dir doch mal Strömungsvideoaufnahmen von Lüftern an.


----------



## v3nom (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*



Woodmaniac schrieb:


> Hmm, betrifft das dann auch die Moras?



Definitv! Lasse ich meinen Mora in meinem Arbeitszimmer neben dem Schreibtisch stehen ist die Wassertemperatur höher, als wenn ich diesen frei in einem Raum stehen lassen.
Oder: Ich lasse den Mora neben dem Schreibtisch stehen, aber leite mit einem zurechtgeschnittenem Karton die Luft vom Mora weg und in einem Bereich wo das zurück ansaugen unwahrscheinlich ist.
Es kommt also sehr stark auf das Umfeld an. Siehe den Kommentar danach:



Duke711 schrieb:


> Interessante Theorie, nur steigt die warme Luft, sobald diese aus dem Wirkungsbereich des Lüfters befördert wird (und das ist der Fall)  sowie so nach oben auf.



Die warme Luft ist ja nach dem austreten nicht sofort weg und verpufft, sondern steigt *langsam* auf, bzw vermischt sich mit der umliegenden Luft. Hier zeiht der Lüfter die warme Luft wieder an, wenn der Raum in dem er arbeitet klein ist.
Klar, in einem offenen Raum mit mehreren Metern freien Ansaugbereich und mehreren Meter freien Ausblasbereich ist das kein Problem, aber dies ist nicht der Fall, wenn ich Luft durch einen Radiator blase, welcher dann die Luft gegen eine Wand drückt (z.B. ein Gehäuse) wo diese nur zur Seite ausweichen kann. Hier wird in einem gewissen Grad immer warme Luft neu angesaugt und verwendet.


----------



## Duke711 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*

@v3nom

Du iirst dich, die Luft steigt relativ schnell auf, mit 0,3 - 0,6 m/s. Innerhalb von 4 -8 Sekunden hätte die Luft von unterem  den oberen Punkt des Raumes erreicht. Des Weiteren wird die beschleunigte Luft beim auftreffen auf einer hinter dem Lüfter befindene Wand einfach stark abgebremst. Es handelt sich im übrigen um ein leichtes Gas und nicht um einen elastischen Flummy der in einem Paket beim auftreffen auf der Wand mehrere Meter zurück federt. Auch in diesem Fall saugt der Lufter nicht seine warme Abluft, auch nicht zu einem Teil, an. Die warme Abluft vermischt sich unmittelbar mit der Raumluft. Es spielt keine Rolle wie der externe Wärmetauscher aufgestellt wird, wenn dieser zu dicht an der Wand aufgestellt wird, verschlechtert sich eben der Luftmassenstrom. 

Nachtrag:

In der Wandnähe sind ist die Geschwindigkeit sogar höher, bis 2,2 m/s


----------



## Apex_Predator (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*

Ähm.. Leute mein Board hat nur 4Pin Anschlüsse ?

Für die Lüfter ok aber da wo die Pumpe rein gehört ist auch 4Pin meine Pumpe ist aber 3Pin was mach ich da jetzt ?

Board ist Asus Crosshair X370 Hero.

Mfg.


----------



## Malkolm (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*

Einen Adapter besorgen, selbst löten oder erstmal schauen ob der Stecker nicht doch drauf passt

4pin PWM hat: Masse, 12V (Versorgung), Tachosignal (vom Lüfter), PWM-Signal
Für die Pumpe brauchst du nur die ersten 3 (bzw. sogar nur 2, wenn die Pumpe ohnehin kein Drehzahlsignal liefert). Je nach Ausführung auf den Boards haben diese auch Buchsen, die sowohl 3 als auch 4 Pin Stecker aufnehmen können.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*

Egal ob Pumpe oder Lüfter kann man immer 3-Pin auf 4-Pin aufstecken, denn der letzte Pin ist das PWM was bei 3-Pin Lüfter oder wie in deinem Fall ehe nicht mit dabei ist.
In diesem Fall muss du aber im Bios von PWM auf Spannungsregelung umstellen. Beim aufstecken auf die Führung des Steckes achten.


----------



## Apex_Predator (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Egal ob Pumpe oder Lüfter kann man immer 3-Pin auf 4-Pin aufstecken, denn der letzte Pin ist das PWM was bei 3-Pin Lüfter oder wie in deinem Fall ehe nicht mit dabei ist.
> In diesem Fall muss du aber im Bios von PWM auf Spannungsregelung umstellen. Beim aufstecken auf die Führung des Steckes achten.



Welcher Pin ist dan welcher ? Wenn ich jetzt 3 auf 4 stecke soll och dann rechts oder links stecken ?


----------



## IICARUS (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*

Daher habe ich auch dazu geschrieben das die Führung mit beachtet werden muss, denn durch die Führung dazu kannst du den Stecker nur in die dafür bestimmte Position stecken.
PWM-Lufter steuern: Anschluss-Belegung der Luftersteuerung erklart (an 3- und 4-Pin-Anschluss) – GIGA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apex_Predator (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*

Ich hab mit offenen Gehäuse und Radiator auf "leise" PWM Funktion 49 Grad im Bios, ist das Gut ? 

Bei der Pumpe kan ich nur zwischen PWM und DC wechseln aber die Spannung nicht ändern.

Die Pumpe dreht aber.


----------



## Chukku (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*

Die 49° beziehen sich auf die CPU Temperatur?

Ob das gut ist oder nicht, lässt sich nicht beurteilen, da man nie weiß, wieviel Last im BIOS auf der CPU anliegt.
Es wird oft angenommen, dass BIOS = Idle ist, aber das stimmt einfach nicht.. ist bei jedem Board / Bios unterschiedlich.

Bei mir ist die CPU im BIOS z.B. auf 65°.. da liegt also eine ganz erhebliche Last an... wo auch immer die herkommt.

Wenn du Temperaturen beurteilen willst, musst du entweder in den Windows Desktop und dabei am Besten offline bleiben, damit ja keine Hintergrundporzesse laufen....
Oder gleich einen klar definierten Stresstest (Prime / Aida64 / wasauchimmer) machen.
Idle Temps lassen sich eigentlich nie wirklich gut vergleichen.


----------



## Apex_Predator (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*

Hab jetzt das neueste Bios drauf und er hat nur noch 0.0 29 Grad ??? Wtf..


----------



## Venom89 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Radiator außen ?*

Lass dich einfach mal Prime laufen. Dann kann man das auch beurteilen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------

